# Reordering Juices



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

As vapers, we all have our moments where we go buck-wild and order a ton of new juices to sample. Before we've had the chance to get even halfway through that order, our next order is already on the way.

I personally can say i've ordered at least 30 or more different juices, but out of those 30, i have only ever reordered 3 of them. I find this to be quite an interesting point of discussion, and i just wanted to get an idea from you guys as to what your order to reorder ratio is.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> As vapers, we all have our moments where we go buck-wild and order a ton of new juices to sample. Before we've had the chance to get even halfway through that order, our next order is already on the way.
> 
> I personally can say i've ordered at least 30 or more different juices, but out of those 30, i have only ever reordered 3 of them. I find this to be quite an interesting point of discussion, and i just wanted to get an idea from you guys as to what your order to reorder ratio is.


 
i have this very same issue. i buy them but the bucket loads and if im lucky i will reorder something out of the batch. most cases i dont even like any of what i ordered. not that the juice isnt any good, more so its just not my taste...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Since Feb this year ordered a lot and only reordered 3 flavors to date and out of these 3 will most probably only reorder 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

I think one of the things that amazes me the most is we smoked the same brand of cigarettes day in and day out but now we're so fussy about juices

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I think one of the things that amazes me the most is we smoked the same brand of cigarettes day in and day out but now we're so fussy about juices


absolutely agree, but its probably because we vape for flavour where as we smoked to satisfy our craving.
most of the guys no longer need or indulge in stinkies at all. so now its a different kind of craving to satisfy,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimH (25/9/14)

Great thread @Yiannaki 

I have personally also ordered a truck load of juices in the last few months and find that out of all of them, there are only 2 that I keep going back to.
Strangely enough they are both Mint/Menthol flavours and I used to smoke Dunhill Menthol Finecut - seems my taste buds know what they want!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (25/9/14)

Im more towards reorder 70 % of the flavour i tried . I normally order what i think i would like and see a lot of review bfore . But yes i have 2 adv and just keep a 3 rd one that change everyday . So far i just got one flavour that i really dydn t like and i exchange it with a member of the forum .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/9/14)

i would say my re-order rate is about 70% aswell.
caramel toffee
cheesecake
vk4 and will be VM4 aswell

i used to like and reorder, cherry, watermelon, pinacolada, but those flavours dont excite me anymore, i will still have them, but i think my palette has moved over to dessert/slight tobacco taste now.
but some time down the line i might venture back to the fruity side of things again.

another thing which is note worthy is i have never purchased an expensive juice before, its all been local VK, VM and skyblue.
i dont see myself yet paying 250 - 300 for a bottle, i would like to have that juice yes, but i cannot justify it......YET  but im open for xmas presents if any of you are feeling sorry for me now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (25/9/14)

I think it has alot to do with the fact vaping involves taste compared to smoking stinkies! Its like if you ate Nandos all week 3 times a day you will eventually get sick of it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

@andro and @PeterHarris - Interesting to note how you guys seem to get it right. 

I get sold by the bright lights, pretty pictures and enticing descriptions  then my fingers start adding items to the cart

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

my issue initially was that i had no idea what i liked, or wanted. so kept trying and kept trying...
a year later a now know that im more into the dessert type juices. but i still get the wrong tho cos now i try every possible option. and i will always order 2 bottles to make it worthwhile having it sent to me and also in the event that i like it ill have a backup while my new order is on route.
trial and error??? nah ill just keep knocking my head lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

In a way related; I started off with horrible cheap tobacco flavors, then quickly moved over to fruits, then fruity deserts and slowly over to desert/tobacco flavors.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Agent X (25/9/14)

johan said:


> In a way related; I started off with horrible cheap tobacco flavors, then quickly moved over to fruits, then fruity deserts and slowly over to desert/tobacco flavors.



hi what are your dessert/tobacco type flavours, brand nicotine, becuase i am also intersted in that as i have dessert and fruit advs but am also missing the tobacco part of vaping


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Agent X said:


> hi what are your dessert/tobacco type flavours, brand nicotine, becuase i am also intersted in that as i have dessert and fruit advs but am also missing the tobacco part of vaping



I don't know what your taste preference is like (what I like, might be disgusting to you), but for excellent desert/tobacco type e-juices I suggest you contact vendors like; @ShaneW and/or @RevnLucky7, describe your preference and they will surely sort you out with very good suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/14)

Excellent thread @Yiannaki!

My order to reorder ratio is huge

I have probably only re-ordered about 5% of the juices I have ordered. 
I have found quite a few i like but there are so many new ones coming in that I seem to be too busy with the journey than enjoying the destination

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Silver said:


> Excellent thread @Yiannaki!
> 
> My order to reorder ratio is huge
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver

I actually created this thread in light of a discussion we had a few weeks back. Also having a very low reorder ratio, I wanted to see how others fair with reordering. 

Very true. It's all about the journey!


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

I think our very own @Rob Fisher is the only one with a 99.9% reorder rate and therefore keep close to bulls-eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

johan said:


> I think our very own @Rob Fisher is the only one with a 99.9% reorder rate.


@Rob Fisher is the exception to all theories on vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (25/9/14)

@Rob Fisher has a very low re-order rate. He only re-orders VM menthol ice from all the juices that he has tried. So far the only juices that i have re-ordered is VM Menthol ice and VM4. All the other juices i use occasionally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

lol....Someone just fix the topic name as I read "Recording juices" and I thought wtf? How do you record juices.....hahahaha....silly me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/9/14)

Lol @zadiac, you not alone bro, I read the same.
So far I have only re-ordered Vape Elixir - Pink Spot, Just B - Naartjie, VM4 and VM Banana Cream. These are my ADV's.
However, after trying some of the international juices like Rocket Sheep - PA, Whirling Dervish, Tarks - Maghrib and Aztec...I might re-order these but they are a bit pricey.


----------



## zadiac (25/9/14)

I haven't re-ordered anything yet. I am planning to though.


----------



## Marzuq (25/9/14)

I have not re-ordered anything either but I am in the process of placing my second order for vapour mountain - vm4

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (25/9/14)

zadiac said:


> lol....Someone just fix the topic name as I read "Recording juices" and I thought wtf? How do you record juices.....hahahaha....silly me



Done
Thanks for pointing it out @zadiac 
Giving a fellow of your team work to do @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/9/14)

Silver said:


> Done
> Thanks for pointing it out @zadiac
> Giving a fellow of your team work to do @Yiannaki


Woops!

No clue how I missed that! My bad !

I put the sexy is dyslexic 

Thanks for covering @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

